# iPhoneography



## Rasbora (12 May 2014)

Having spent a pile of money on aquatics so far this year I'm trying to resist the lure of a decent camera, and make do with my iPhone. So far, I've found out that for aquarium photography, camera phones are severely limiting. The Guardian had a useful article this weekend, 10 best photography apps: http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/may/09/10-best-photography-apps
I've been playing around with a couple of the apps mentioned, CortexCam and VCSO Cam, and I'm impressed - both help considerably with the difficulties of aquarium photography.




 



 



 



 

At the end of the day though, a smartphone camera is not a DSLR.


----------



## X3NiTH (12 May 2014)

An iPhone is certainly not a DSLR, but they both use the same technology to capture images, its the lenses that make all the difference with a DSLR. Technology is advancing and the ability to squeeze amazing images from tiny sensors gets better all the time. Its sometimes easier to use the phone than grab the DSLR, since you can't compare their weight and bulk if using one-handed. Both require care to get a decent image, but that's always been the case for photography, nowadays you can practice photography using a phone with the only costs being time and battery life, you couldn't do this with film unless you had deep pockets or worked professionally, now everyone can do it.


----------



## James O (16 May 2014)

Stick 'iphone lens' into ebay for some alternative aspect options


----------



## Rasbora (16 May 2014)

I fancy the olloclip lenses but I'm not really up for paying 60 quid, plus I use a number and they won't fit without taking the bumper off.


----------

